# Lincolnshire Aviation Centre - 18-20th May 07 - CRACKING W/E



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've finally got a date for the Lincs aviation centre meet. It took a while and was quite difficult due to my, theirs and MHF's schedule and unfortunetly it clashes with QE2's fishing meet, but we hope this will be a good alternative for those who don't fancy fishing.

I need you to put your name down on the list of attendee's ONLY if you know you will definetly be attending as spaces are limited to 15 units and interest has been high.

Add your name to the list via this page.

I managed to negotiate a special MHF rate for the weekend.

Camping is £4 per motorhome per night (payable to me upon arrival on site)

unlimited day entry to the centre:
Adults £4
Child (6-15) £2.50
Under 6's FREE

No arrival before 2pm on the Friday please and motorhomes to vacate the site around lunch on Sunday.

Day visitors welcome, but please inform me via PM first so I know when your coming.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Always interested in a weekend away with friends, put us down

stew


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sounds great Shane, count us in.

Sharon


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aviation weekend*

Shane

I hope you are going to arrange an informal meet at Lake Garda in due course.

Fly out with www.jet2.com to Milan for £1 and the Kontiki boogie bus will pick people up! LOL LOL

Rapide561


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Lincolnshire Aviation Centre - Spring 07 - Any Interest?*



Snelly said:


> Im posting for interest...
> 
> Post your interest below...


Count me as VERY interested. Just need to work on the "boss" for permission!  
Also, I'd like to request that a non member who is a caravanner be allowed. John is a mate of mine who works on the Lancaster down south somewhere. Not actually asked him yet but I'm sure he'd love it.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Lincolnshire Aviation Centre - Spring 07 - Any Interest?*



zaskar said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > Im posting for interest...
> ...


Im sure it will be fine for your friend to attend... we may be able to convert him :wink:


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane,
Keep us posted on this one now that we have got the bug.

Terry and Chocolate Cup Cake.( alias Pat ) :lol: :roll:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane. We are very interested, depending on the date of course.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi

This is only a few miles(15ish) up the road from me. I'll come along if it's not clashing with my lads football comitments and I have an empty motorhome. When you get a date let me know because I would like a hook up with having two young kids.

Thanks


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im waiting for Lincs Aviation to reply to my email. I want to know what weekends they have something on, spring next year... so I can plan it around an event.

Ill keep everyone posted. If you don't hear anything for a while, keep bugging me via pm's to keep me chasing em up.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Shane

These themed meets are proving to be very popular.
Look forward to seeing some dates when you have them!

Sharon


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Shane,

We would be very interested, pending the dates.

J & R.


----------



## joshua007 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane,
Keep me posted, very interested to join, depending on dates.
Howard & Julie :roll:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

A Lancaster!

Hell fire count me in! I want those pictures! :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Drummer said:


> A Lancaster!
> 
> Hell fire count me in! I want those pictures! :wink:


I have a few on my website Drumski... check out www.snellphoto.co.uk


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant! 

You have a Dak, all you need is a Spitfire now! 8)

How about a rare two seater! :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

What about this Frank??


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

God damn perfect! 8)


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I have some awesome photo's of when I had a VIP tour of the battle of britain memorial flight. Photo's up close and from and of the inside of the planes.


----------



## 101436 (Oct 17, 2006)

Can I come, :wink: go on put me down for it!!!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Spudjulica said:


> Can I come, :wink: go on put me down for it!!!!


suppose so...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I am frequently up that way. If the dates fit in with next years plans, I would also be interested.

peedee


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Keep us posted too please Shane! 8)


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

As soon as I hear something, i'll stick a post on here.


----------



## delboy139 (Oct 28, 2006)

HI SHANE WOULD BE VERY INTERESTED PLUS A CHANCE TO MEET PEOPLE 
REGARDS IAN AND CAROL


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Got reply from Lincs aviation... they asked how many and what size motorhomes we have as they may be able to accomodate us themselves. So i've sent a reply back to them and eagerly await a response!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

I can see it now...... a procession of 'vans of all shapes and sizes up the runway! Just like that scene from Independence Day........."now that what I'm talkin' about"!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Local news report........... Motorhomes squished by taxi-ing Lancaster.....

That sounds absolutely fantastic Shane, it would be great if you get us in mate....

Keith


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank. How is this.
Sid


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont care how hard you pull the bloody steering wheel towards you...it'll never fly!!!
Count us in Shane.

Regards


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Shane,
Can we come even though we don't have a "home", any day involving aircraft has to be GOOD.
Norman


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Lincoln aviation centre*

Hi Shane, Planes & beer sounds great.
Is it far from York as we could see some trains as well.
Go on then put our names down.

Cheers Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep . . count us in too  [do I have to wear my white silk scarf & flying jacket ?]


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

well it looks like this weekend will_ take_ off really well

:tomcat:

stew


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Shane count us in as well (depending on dates)
Gary


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*East Kirby in the spring..*

Can you please "pencil" us in too, depending on the date,
Thanks Shane,

Rex n Denise


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane us as well please.

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Well shane plenty of interest,going to give us a date????????????????????


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I'd love to give you a date, but im still waiting on a reply from lincs aviation... I'll send em a reminder email.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> lincs aviation...


Send it AIR mail :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Reminder email has gone. I've also sent them a link to this thread... so everyone smile!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Jock & Rita


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We would be interested to come too, depending on dates. 

Tina & Glenn


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Would love to come Shane, put us down please, I am dying to get back in a real aircraft.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane
Hows that ???!!!???

Terry.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well folks, thanks for your smiles, it obviously worked. Im just hammering out the details with the centres owners, but he is letting us stay on site right next to the centre. It going to the w'end of the 27th April and will be £4 per mh per night. Facilities are limited, water tap/waste disposal (think its a manhole cover), own sanitation will be essential. There is a large concrete area for those of you with rv's.

Once i've hammered out the group discount for centre entry, i'll be posting this on the Rallies section for you to register your interest. I know a lot of you have registered interest on this thread, but there is no way I can subscribe you all automatically, so it will be up to you once I put it on.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[Nice one Snelly!  
Count me as definate and also my mate (non member - caravan) who's well up for it.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

UPDATE

Im just trying to nail down a date... we had agreed a date of 27th April... but that date clashes with the Northern MH show... so i've sent him a list of dates from Feb to July.

As soon as we have a new date, everything else is in place, so i'll get the rally posted.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Shane
I notice from the list on the first page that you have not included RockieRV (or me...). Am I missing something here????
As we will not be going to the Northern MH show, we could still attend on your proposed dates (if we are allowed :lol: :lol: ).
Please let us know......

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Keith

Sorry mate... your ommision wasn't intentional!

Can't run it on same date as another Rally, so im rebooking with Lincs aviation.


----------



## 98346 (Mar 27, 2006)

HI SHANE IF WORKS AROUND MY WEEKEND OF I WILL BE THERE


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

TROOPERNORM said:


> HI SHANE IF WORKS AROUND MY WEEKEND OF I WILL BE THERE


Will be good to see ya. Watch this space as I'll keep everyone informed of when i post it on the rally section. Im still waiting for a date confirmation.


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

It depends on which weekend it's going to happen but I'm very interested in this one!
Stick me down as a definite maybe!

Phil


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Lincolnshire Aviation Centre*

Any thing to do with Aeroplanes (real or Model)count me in & if possible we will be there.

Regards
Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

See my first post on this thread!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

This is very unfortunate Shane that it now clashes with Marks Fishing Competition   We would desperately have loved to attend this and I was even considering paying the (I think it is) £100 for a trip down the runway in the Lancaster. Anyway we have put our names down to support Marks fishing meet and although neither Sharon or I have the slightest interest in fishing we would not drop out of a previously made commitment, just because something else / better comes along.
We will maybe consider holding this weekend at another time during the year or maybe just go ourselves. now that we are aware of it, it does seem such a shame to miss out on a blat in a Lancaster so I think once you have been if you can give me the details we will definitely put this up (or maybe you would consider doing it again) sometime around September, if they are still running the Lancaster then.....
Anyway, sorry we will not be able to attend for the reasons stated above mate.... Have a great weekend all....

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree Keith, it is unfortunate, but it was the only date that was available that also fitted in with the centre and my own availability.

Theres no reason why you can't rerun it later in the year. There is a nice c&cc CL very close by that would be the ideal spot for a meet. Nearer the time, I can get in touch with the centres owner and see if he would extend his offer of reduced entry again.

Happy hunting, btw we need photographic evidence of any fish you catch... its no good holding your hands wide apart and saying "it was this big". :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> I agree Keith, it is unfortunate, but it was the only date that was available that also fitted in with the centre and my own availability.
> 
> Theres no reason why you can't rerun it later in the year. There is a nice c&cc CL very close by that would be the ideal spot for a meet. Nearer the time, I can get in touch with the centres owner and see if he would extend his offer of reduced entry again.
> 
> Happy hunting, btw we need photographic evidence of any fish you catch... its no good holding your hands wide apart and saying "it was this big". :lol:


Hi mate
Well I was hoping to run the same deal as you have organised, so as with your weekend it would need to be a rally because of the insurance issues. Cannot run it as a meet if there is a need for our MHF exemtion certificate. I will contact LadyJ to sort this out when I have some more info and dates etc. I was hoping that you would also help out mate :lol: :lol: 
Regarding the fishing....... I thought I already said that Sharon and I have absolutely no interest in fishing, so there will be no pictures of us holding a fish :lol: :lol: We are just going to support Mark as we had already booked and confirmed with him, and have a great weekend away, not to fish :lol: 
The only time I have ever seen Sharon holding a fish is just before it gets cooked :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith

Ps. Shall I phone the Lincs Aviation Center or will you send me the info please?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Keith

Absolutely no problem helping you out mate, but I think it would be best to get this one out the way before we start hounding the owner to set another date. As you know, it took since October to arrange this one! What you think?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry Shane I too was up for your airoplane do, But I booked with Mark too, and as my trawler net has been ordered, ( 90 meter 1"x1" I take competitions very seriously) Iv'e got to go,Next one for sure mate 
Geo


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane, We're booked to go to Upton barn too! please arrange another one for a little later in the year, it's a shame about the date clash  

M&D

ps Why do they just taxi the lancaster and not fly it?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi Shane, We're booked to go to Upton barn too! please arrange another one for a little later in the year, it's a shame about the date clash
> 
> M&D
> 
> ps Why do they just taxi the lancaster and not fly it?


What do you recon to this... I licked a 9v battery earlier and this thought came to me...

When I go in May, if all goes well, I'll take the diary and arrange another one at the back end of summer/autumn.

That way you and others that are missing out this time will hopefully be able to take part.

They don't fly it because:

a) They may lose it, as it would become only the second one in the country that could fly. It would prob go to an RAF base (Coninsby - BBMF).

b) The costs involved to get it air worthy and run it would be prohibative.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Keith
> Absolutely no problem helping you out mate, but I think it would be best to get this one out the way before we start hounding the owner to set another date. As you know, it took since October to arrange this one! What you think?


Who said I was going to "hound" the owner mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I just suggested that if you were unable to organise this at a different time due to other commitments (as per your earlier post about the reason for the date for this one...), then I was more than happy to organise (with your help) another one later in the year, say Septemberish???? I only offered because you had implied that this was the only weekend you could make mate :lol: 
I actually think it is a great idea if you organise another visit later in the year Shane and hopefully it won't clash with anything else and we will be able to attend that one :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keep us informed please Shane, and we hope you all thoroughly enjoy this great weekend... Can you also please ask about the cost of the Lancaster Taxi ride? I would be really interested in doing that :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Booked and confirmed and really looking forward to it!
Cheers, Shane!

Phil


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kands said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > Keith
> ...


Im going to see the owner in May and ask him if MHF could come again around September. If its on a weekend when im at work, i'll hand over the raines to someone else.

Im sure the taxi ride used to be £100, as you mentioned. I would ask for a discount, but I think that would be cheeky as the taxi ride experience helps to fund running and maintaining that fantastic aircraft.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

TheRallier said:


> Booked and confirmed and really looking forward to it!
> Cheers, Shane!
> 
> Phil


Be good to meet you Phil.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Shane
Great stuff mate. If you cannot make whichever weekend in September I will be more than happy to take the reigns for you mate (as I said previously...) so just keep me informed. Of course, maybe someone else would like to run the weekend so I have no problem with that either :lol: 
Regarding the cost of the "taxi" run, please do not ask for a discount on my behalf, I am more than happy to contribute to the running costs of their pride and joy in exchange for a very novel experience matey :lol: :lol: 
Anyway please let me know what you want to do about a proposed visit in September and enjoy yourselves...

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi rains, reigns or reins :lol: :lol: the bl**dy english language, I knew you two had spelt it wrong but couldn't for the life of me remember myself, so I googled "Horse Tack" 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley
Elementary English course:
Rains = Precipitation falling down upon one.....
Reins = Piece of equipment used by horse riders to steer their mount
Reigns = The primary function of Royalty over it's snivelling masses......
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Olley

Of course it should be "taking over the Jocky Stick" (is that what they use)on this one lol

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Joy stick :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps... Jockey is the person using the joy stick :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just punched Shona for getting it wrong lol 

Must be all this talk of horses

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now all this talk of horses has just given me another idea :lol: maybe someone would like to organise a rally/meet at a race course when the horses are running.


Jacquie


Sorry guys off topic I know


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ill do that if you like and propose warrick race course then we have the loverly town for shopping the castle for the older generation who can remeber those times and of course the betting for those who want to anyone else up for it


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geo great but does it have to be Warwick its only 3 miles up the road from me :lol: :roll: maybe you could start a new thread as we seem to have jumped into Shanes rally   


Jacquie


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ill have a word with my Bookie friend and give it some thought Meanwhile apology to Shane and hand his post back
Geo


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

This rally is only 2 weeks away and there are still several people unconfirmed:-

Humber-Traveller
zaskar
olley
artona

Shane has worked very hard to put this rally together so can you please let either myself or Shane know if you have changed your minds about going, you can then be removed from the list and your place can then be taken by someone else.

If you are definitely going to attend please let us know as well so that we can confirm you.

Look forward to hearing from the 4 unconfirmed above and anyone else who would like to attend.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I can't attend as an attendee, but I'll be popping in for a royal visit along with my better half.  We only like a few miles away.

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jenny

Since I have spoken to Shane possibly on five different occassions this week about Lincolnshire I am surprised he is not aware that we are definately attending   please confirm us.

I also spoke to Zaskar today and he seemed pretty confident he was attending


stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Stew

Thanks for letting me know, I have confirmed you both.

Shane is always so busy working and of course he can't confirm people so it's good to get it nice and straightforward for him.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,

I have asked to be confirmed on this rally Jenny and was unaware that I had not been included, both Chris and I will be attending.

See you all at the airfield.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Peter

I have confirmed you now, thanks for letting me know.

So it's just olley now!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Apologies to everyone who I haven't sorted out as confirmed... I have had lots on my plate. 

Thanks Jen for taking up the slack and sorting it for me... your a star.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Shane

It would have been fantastic to have been able to support you on this rally, but ive been put on 12 hour days Fri - Sun, so there's no flippin chance. So would be very intrested if you could arrange another and we will keep looking.....Just for info for Keith, I was lucky enough for Gill to buy me a ride on "Just Jane" last year for my 50th. and got to ride as "tail end charlie" as thats where my Dad used to be. The view was cr*p, but the experience was better than sex, she rattles like hell. The pilot gets to the end of the runway , then lets the four Merlins have it at 3/4 throttle....Keith you must do it.
As a note by the way...Just Jane was the gate guardian at Scampton, and never saw agression in WW2, she was used for food drops over Holland as well as taking piccies (was gunna put reconaisence, but couldnt spell it LOL !).Hope it goes well and please arrange another one
Paul


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Quite a few people have expressed an interest in another visit to Lincs Aviation later in the year, so when we go this month im going to try and negotiate a visit around November time when they are do the most awesome night taxi runs.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jenny no we won't be going, Susan broke a bone in her foot Wednesday night, she is now in plaster for 6 weeks and is struggling around on crutches.  

Olley


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thats a Shame Ian. Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Have deleted you from the rally hope Sue goes on ok will you still be at Newbury? If not I know somebody that is looking for some tickets.


Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, we are still hoping (or should that be hopping :lol: ) to go to Newbury, with any luck I can borrow a fold-up-wheel chair of Robert over the road.

If we do change our minds I will let you know soonest.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great thanks Ian see you at Newbury then and don't forget to get some L plates :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

A few spaces left... don't miss out on what will be a fantastic experience.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ian

Sorry to hear about Sue's foot, I hope you aren't sending the poor woman out to work on crutches!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Not long now!! I just got to make it through this weekend at work then im off on this rally - woo hoo

There was still space when I last checked, so if you fancy attending, get your name down quick!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Who's up for an improptu bbq on Sat evening if the weathers fine??

Also, if you want to start your weekend a day earlier, I'll be staying on a local campsite on thursday night with Artona before we go onto the rally. PM if you want to join us.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thursday night we will be at The Camping and Caravan Club CS at Woodhall Spa. The address of it is Stocks Hill Cottage Woodhall Rd Stixwould, about 1.5 miles from Woodhall itself. Details are on Page 161 of the CCC big book. Its £7 a night incl. elec and there are 2 or 3 spaces left.

If you fancy it call Graham on 01526 354744. Nice chap, he has a Georgie Boy himself.


stew


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks. As aviation has been a hobby of mine for many years I would love to join you but we are off to France this week so maybe next time.
Have a great time and post some great photos.
Cheers Sid


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

BBQ sounds great. we would have been doing one for our dinner, weather permitting anyway. Will it be a cook what you bring or a contribute and share around kind of thing?
Will be dropping into Sainsburys on our way out so can do some shopping on the way if needs be.

This will be our first MHF rally so not sure how you do things :? 

Tina


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Tina its generally a bring something and share jobbie. Pretty laid back though, don't feel you have to bring enough to feed the five thousand, we normally find out we have too much food!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> don't feel you have to bring enough to feed the five thousand, we normally find out we have too much food!


Why not??? Sharon normally does and we take very little home :lol: :lol: Costs us about a gallon more going than coming home :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kands said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > don't feel you have to bring enough to feed the five thousand, we normally find out we have too much food!
> ...


That reminds me, must remember pizza... :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

To those listed below,

Snelly 
Humber-Traveller 
zaskar 
artona 
TheRallier 
CatherineandSteve 
JockandRita *(Not now)*
TinaGlenn 
peedee 
wakk44 
Lampie 
DaMann

Unfortunately, Rita and I have had to pull out. Shane has been PM'd with the details.

We do hope, (me especially, being ex RAF), that this rally/meet comes round again in the near future.

We hope that you all have a great time, and look forward to any piccies that you can post on here.

Regrets,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We'll all miss you Jock and Rita. I'll eat an extra burger for ya...! :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> That reminds me, must remember pizza... :wink:


And 5 lbs of burgers, 3 lbs of sausages, several steaks, loads of salad, 8 bottles of wine, 24 cans of beer etc :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: as well as 10 12 inch pizza's :lol: :lol: :lol: just for one weekend....................
That lot should give a decent BBQ :lol:

Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> We do hope, (me especially, being ex RAF), that this rally/meet comes round again in the near future.
> 
> We hope that you all have a great time, and look forward to any piccies that you can post on here.
> 
> ...


Hi Jock
Sorry to hear that you and Rita are unable to attend, but I have already asked Snelly to try to sort out another date, later in the year, when they are running the Lancaster (cos I want to have a blast down the runway in it :lol: :lol: ). I have also said to Shane that if it falls on a weekend that he is unable to arrange it then we will host it on his behalf. The reason for doing this is because there are a number of members who would love to go, but cannot because of other committments and other previously arranged things so watch this space.... Hopefully we can organise a get together here in September maybe??? I really do hope so :lol: :lol: 
Take care mate

Keith


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

kands said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> > We do hope, (me especially, being ex RAF), that this rally/meet comes round again in the near future.
> ...


Hi Keith,

Many thanks. We look forward to another date.

Jock.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

So long as everything goes well, another date later in the year is almost definetly on the cards.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jock and Rita

Sorry to hear you cannot make it. We seem to have missed each other the last couple of rallies and Shona and I were looking forward to catching up with you


stew


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

A BBQ sounds good to us, Shane. Let's just hope the weather does its stuff.
Looking forward to meeting everyone (Jock & Rita, we'll have to do it another time!)

It may be between 8.00 and 9.00 before we get there on Friday evening so save us a space!!

Can't wait to hear that Lancaster fired up!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Jock and Rita
> 
> Sorry to hear you cannot make it. We seem to have missed each other the last couple of rallies and Shona and I were looking forward to catching up with you
> 
> stew


Same here Stew, but I have had to travel to Scotland unexpectedly.

Got any of that Sangria left? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
While you are there see if they will let you have a walk around the airfield in the evening when it’s all closed. 
We often visit to train the dogs and have a key to let ourselves in. 
When you walk around and it’s all empty there is a strange feeling about it and you could almost be transported back in time. 
No matter how many times I visit, I could spend all day reading about the bravery and looking at the remains excavated from the crash sites.
Hope you have a good weekend; at least the weather looks more promising. 
If I get out that way with work on Friday evening I will try and pop in for a coffee. 
James


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Your more than welcome to pop along James!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*aviation*

Greetings,

Sorry you cant make it Jock, hope journey goes OK.

I have just come back from the cluttering conference in Bulgaria so have missed a load of posts, great time but traveling was very daunting.



> Got any of that Sangria left?


Hmmmmmmmm, we have exhausted our stock think but will try to find something suitable for the event!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: aviation*



Humber-Traveller said:


> > Got any of that Sangria left?
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, we have exhausted our stock think but will try to find something suitable for the event!


Hi Peter,

I just wanted to say, that I had great pleasure in helping you to exhaust your stock at P/Boro.

In my defence though, it is rather morei-sh, eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Shane,
Is it a camp site we are going to be on? or is it just part of the Aviation centre? 
Will be driving up Friday and not sure if I am heading for the centre or a camp site. Also is it hardstanding or grass?

Thanks
Tina


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Looking forward to it, should be there earlier than I said in PM. Hope the weather improves. Be a good test for us . RV with very small battery on leisure side, well gennie charges it , so live and make do. On the list of things to do. ( ie add some more )

regards


Lampie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

TinaGlenn said:


> Hi Shane,
> Is it a camp site we are going to be on? or is it just part of the Aviation centre?
> Will be driving up Friday and not sure if I am heading for the centre or a camp site. Also is it hardstanding or grass?
> 
> ...


Tina

We'll actually be on the carpark/centre itself. Im not sure, but presume we'll be on grass.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im so excited that I couldn't sleep. After annoying Sally at 5am, I decided to get up!

As you know, im off to meet Artona at a campsite near to the aviation centre today, then moving up to the centre tomorrow morning some point. Details are somewhere on this thread if you arrive a today and need somewhere to stay until tomorrow.

If anyone has any problems, click the www link at the bottom of my post and there is a contact number on the "about us" page.

I will also hopefully (if the cb man can fix my aerial) be on CB channel 3 on the UK band for any of you who have one. I'll also put my PMR on channel 3, although range is limited as you know.

Look forward to seeing you all there and if your not yet down to attend, but are thinking about it, we have spaces left, give me a call on the mobile.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="Snelly
We'll actually be on the carpark/centre itself. Im not sure, but presume we'll be on grass.[/quote]

errrrrrr, have you checked ground condtions?
If it's been as bad there as it has in Cheshire this week, it might be worth it ! I'll be lucky if I can get off my base CL here! 

ps any news on my "wok" mate?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Being an ex airfield, im sure they'll find us a nice spot of concrete if the grass is boggy. I'll try ringing him today to check.

As for the wok, yep got a price for ya, will pm you.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Will see you there mid afternoon, I think I have just about figured out where it is :roll: 
was hoping to have the CB installed and ready for the trip but after unearthing our old one from the loft, we figure it has had it and we need a new one  maybe next time! have got the PMR thingies all sorted though.

Have packed the wellies and the brollies so ready for anything :twisted: 

Looking forward to meeting up with you all, 

Safe travels
Tina


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Shane,
You have a PM
Steve and Sharon


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Leaving*

Hi all,

We our leaving this afternoon will see you all tomorrow lunchtime.  
SAFE JOURNEYS.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

TinaGlenn said:


> Will see you there mid afternoon, I think I have just about figured out where it is :roll:
> was hoping to have the CB installed and ready for the trip but after unearthing our old one from the loft, we figure it has had it and we need a new one  maybe next time! have got the PMR thingies all sorted though.
> 
> Have packed the wellies and the brollies so ready for anything :twisted:
> ...


Bring the rest of your cb stuff... I can help you with a new rig, i'll take some with me to show you.

See you all soon!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,

Got my hand held CB, got some new batteries so if I get lost finding the place I can radio for help!!

Should be there Friday afternoon ABW.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Hope I catch you all. We have had problems getting to East Kirby. The A155 at Mareham Le Fen is CLOSED. Shane and myself took a detour down some very, VERY narrow lanes. If you are approaching from the west I would suggest it might be better to carry onto Horncastle, take the A158 to Partney and then down the A16, turning onto the A155 to East Kirby


stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Shane and myself took a detour down some very, VERY narrow lanes.
> stew


Shane,

You are becoming a bit of a dab hand, at driving that big coach down very Very narrow lanes. :lol: :lol: :lol: Was there any tiny narrow bridges on the latest route? :lol:

It's all good "hands on" experience mate. Just sorry that Rita and I won't be there to hear the tales. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We got back earlier this evening from a great rally. I am working tomorrow so had to leave as they were getting ready for a BBQ.

The aviation centre looked after us very well and gave us a super spot. The museum is very well laid out and has many exhibits.

The lancaster was superb and as you can see from the photo below appeared to want to become a camper at one point. The sunset is a bit of a cheat. Its a composite of a pic I took of the motorhomes and a sunset I took on the way home over Thetford Forest.

Many thanks to Shane and Sally for laying it all on.


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Were home. Thank you all for attending. I can't wait to see everyones photo's, so get em uploaded onto the gallery!

See you all soon.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,

Got home OK, must have been about 30 vehicles in total on the roads that we traveled, very quiet, both ways!

On way home cutlery drawer flew out again, even thought it was locked, this is the second time, first time no problem, this time drawer fell in to three pieces and damaged the paneling on the washroom door and wall, hmm.

Just thought I would come on here before I go for a rest and empty the van.

We both had a great time, good to meet up again with old friends and meet new peeps as well.

Looking forward to next one at Marston in June.

Just put up some pics on the picture albums iste


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Not long been home. We both had a great time, it was lovely to meet the people behind the postings.
Thanks to Shane and Sally for all the effort in getting this going and for the welcome.
After the interesting journey up there thanks to a psychotic Tomtom go, the journey home was so much better with Glenn in charge of the map and directions. 8O 

Zaskar how long did it take you to get the cat out???????
Shane maybe we should have got Olley and his "hose" to squirt out the cat? He did such a good job on Busta and Zascar, Glenn and your Peter :wink: 

Will post some photos when I get a chance.

Tina and Glenn.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

TinaGlenn said:


> Zaskar how long did it take you to get the cat out???????
> Shane maybe we should have got Olley and his "hose" to squirt out the cat? He did such a good job on Busta and Zascar, Glenn and your Peter :wink:


Oh yes... the bl**dy cat. Poor Paul and Fiona where still laid on their bellies trying to coax the damn thing out when I left. I'll maybe ring em and see if they got it out.

As for Ollie... well what can I say. Oscar has passed on his legacy to our Ollie. He now has the title of "father Ollie", because of his baptismal skills... :roll:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> TinaGlenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zaskar how long did it take you to get the cat out???????
> ...


YER CAN FLIPPIN SAY THAT AGAIN!!!!!!!! :evil:

I swear i'm gonna kill that little ratbag one of these days! 8) ..........actually, there's no chance, he's just too dammed cute! aaaawe! :lol:

We got him out about 1/2 our after the last of you guys left......and you should have seen the state of me and ffi! ! 8O 
Had to tape my awning handle to my locker stay to my van washing brush (fully extended) with the hose pipe on the end! Only way I could reach the b*gger under that HUGE shed! 
I'm on one side, lying on my stomach screaming blue murder while ffi's on the other side cooing "it's alright son, Daddy doesn't mean it"...........meanwhile, Daddys pounding the floor in frustration thinkings, not flippin much Daddy doesn't flippin, flippinn mean it!!!!!
After 5 minute of getting a wet bum, he decided I could now reach him so it wasn't worth staying under there and he came out looking like a drowned rat and very sorry for himself. fii did the "it's alright son" cuddling bit while I screamed "GET HIM INSIDE AND OUT OF MY SIGHT"!!!! :evil:  
After 1/2 hour spent putting away all the "cat retrieval" equipment , another 1/2 hour for shower and get changed, we EVENTUALLY left site at about 1.30 feeling absolutely knackered! 8O Oh, how we wish we could have spent just one more night there to chill out! 
Thankfully, had a relaxing and TOTALLY uneventful run home (not even one near miss or nutter! 8O ) and were pleased to find our "summer pitch" on the CL free so we could quickly set up and crack open a bottle of white.

Any, Thanks Shane, and everyone there, for a superb w/e (even if it was 320 mile return for one night for us!  ) It was a superb pitch and probably one of the most surreal places we've ever stayed, VERY enjoyable. Particularly enjoyed walking round late in the evening when the airfield had a very strong atmosphere. You could imaging all those young lads of 18/19/20 just waiting for the call and those 4 Melins on the Lancaster bursting into life and shattering the evening peace of the airfield.
Strange, all those lives lost, all that heartache, and yet.......ffiona siad that although it was a very strong atmoshere there, it was a very friendly atmosphere, she felt like "they" didn't mind us wondering about taking an interest and trying to understand just what they went through.
We'll definitely be going back, if nothing else, so that I can see the exibits that I didn't get chance to see because there simply wasn't enough time.

Another thing that was very memorable for us, the barbecue on saturday night.
Yet another MHF success for us. 
Yes, people had a few drinks.
Yes the food and wine flowed
Yes, people had a dammed good laff
BUT
Nobody got silly, the kids were all well behaved and there was no hassle at all if you discount that Bl**dy cat!  
A very enjoyable time, with some lovely people in a beautiful area that was a new area for us.

Thanks everyone!

Paul & ffiona


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Sorry to have missed the BBQ. I understand the wind dropped and other than one short,sharp isolated shower the weather was lovely :lol: :lol: .

Incidently I got a pic of you in training for the cat retrieval exercise. Powerful thing the human mind, it must have known he was going to do it


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to have missed the BBQ. I understand the wind dropped and other than one short,sharp isolated shower the weather was lovely :lol: :lol: .
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the strange urge to inspect my lump...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

Thats what he was doing!

We were concerned that The Grimsby lad had reversed over him cus he thought he was trying to steal the Becks :lol: :lol: 

The other thought was that Peter had decked him after he laughed about Man Utd losing and you were trying to cover up the evidence.


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> We were concerned that The Grimsby lad had reversed over him cus he thought he was trying to steal the Becks :lol: :lol:
> 
> The other thought was that Peter had decked him after he laughed about Man Utd losing and you were trying to cover up the evidence.


Both possible, although I like Paul, after his patience with the cat under the hut I think he deserves a medal! Poor Paul and Fiona looked mucky and stressed as I left. Maybe needs to put the cat on a lead like Ollie does.


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Jan and I would just like to add our thanks to Shane and Sally for their efforts in organising a superb weekend. The site was great, the company was great, the museum was great and as for that Lancaster firing up........
It's nice to put faces to names, too.

Glad to see you got your cat back in one piece, Paul. I just wonder how long it's going to stay that way!

Here's to the next time.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,
We've just got home, must say we thoroughly enjoyed our weekend at the Aviation Centre. Thanks to Shane for organising it. It was nice to meet everyone that we have not met before, and of course it was nice to see those who we have met before!

It has taken us so long to get home because we came via York. We stayed at the Caravan Club site at Rowntree Park, I would recommend it because you can walk to anywhere in York in about 20 minutes. 

We did the usual tourist things we went to the Minster, walked through the Shambles and went to the Railway Museum (it's free to get in), its a really nice city.

We wouldn't have thought to go there if it hadn't been for Steve wanting to see the Lancaster bomber, so we have Shane to thank again for enticing us to this part of the country.

We will try and add some photos later.

Catherine & Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs aviation*

Greetings,

Pleased you were able to come to the meet C & S, and that you got to view the lovely sights around York, we have spent many happy hours there and we always loved to go again, mind you we used to go in the boat years ago and moor up at Museum gardens and get right into the middle of the town.

Did you get the prize for the longest journey to the meet? 

The Railway museum is good as well as there is so much to see and at no cost.

Hope the journey home was not too tiring.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*York*

Hi Pete,

Was it you we seen going over the bridge on Sunday at about 1pm.

Steve.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just got back today and will be straight off again tomorrow. Over 7000 messages since I last logged on. Somehow I don't think I will be reading them all 

Many thanks Shane and Sally for organising a great spot and a good rally.
Sorry we had to dash off on Saturday afternoon and early Sunday but still a great weekend. Hope we can do it again sometime. 

peedee


----------

